# بالصور شاهد الجهاز اليدوى لتصنيع الهيدروجين من زباله الالمونيوم ( شغلت بيه موتوسكل وباشبورى )



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اولا اشكر الاخ محمد جمال اللى ساعدنى بعرضه على موقع رفع صور المهم انا عملت جهاز مصرى صعيدى يحمل شعار صنع فى مصر من ادوات بسيطه وشغلت منه باشبورى وموتوسكل ولكن الموتوسكل اشتغل وفصل وكان بيشتغل ويفصل انا عرفت السبب وفى التجربه التانيه هتحاشا الاخطاء ان شاء الله التجربه ناجحه بنسبه 90/100 والخطىء متدارك ان شاء الله اسبكم مع الصور


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (24 أبريل 2012)

هذة صورة قبل التجربه بيومين تقريبا وكنا بنلعب بادوات التجربه


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (24 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يوفقك ونشوف اخر تجاربك


----------



## محمدجمال1991 (25 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب استاذي ابو عبد الله فما انا الا سبب وربنا يوفقك وفي تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله


----------



## hussien95 (29 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر وانشاء الله موفق


----------



## محمد الحوثري (1 مايو 2012)

ممكن تخبرنا عن تفاصيل التجربه وكيفية عمله معك محمد الحوثري يمني مقيم في السعوديه


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا للجميع محدش يعرف ازاى اخزن الغاز الزيادة
ياحوثرى ممكن تكلمنى على ايميلى انا الابندا وسبق واتكلمنى


----------



## ايهابووو (13 مايو 2012)

اخي كم هي كمية الهيدروجين التي استطعت توليدها وما هي المقادير هل استعملت بيكربونات الصودا مع خردة الالمنيوم وما هي الاحتياطات للامان التي استخدمتها ارجو التوضيح بالمراحل


----------

